# kankertech subox nano



## moolies86 (13/8/16)

Hey vendors looking for 2x subox nano kits in purple or pink  hrh and her friend are in love with them


----------



## Mari (15/8/16)

moolies86 said:


> Hey vendors looking for 2x subox nano kits in purple or pink  hrh and her friend are in love with them


Good day

We have one of each in stock...
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/kangertech-subox-nano-starter-kit/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

